
Why can't we get rich like Zuckerberg? (comic) - joshwa
http://joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/1038.html
======
ivankirigin
Start a competitor to FaceBook called EarBox.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I was hoping for NoseBucket

~~~
ivankirigin
<http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=box+your+ears>

_box your ears_

To strike someone on one or both their ears with the flat of your palm,this
totally destroys their balance and usually destroys their eardrums if done
right.

~~~
Readmore
So really you should start a site called EarBoxZuckerberg.com

------
tptacek
Why is this supposed to be funny?

~~~
falsestprophet
yes

------
cellis
jealousy.

